# New Gwinnett County (GA) Archery Club Opening....



## Dacula Deer (Dec 19, 2009)

We received approval from Gwinnett County Government (GA) today to open an archery club on 9 acres in Dacula, GA on Hwy 124. 

Our plans are to work diligently to open the club in July 2010. 

The annual membership dues are going to be $50.00 per year for individual and $100.00 per year for family (kids 16 & under are considered part of family). The first 250 people who sign up, we are reducing the first year due by 20% to help raise the necessary funds to buy the range and 3D targets. 

The property will be open 365 days per year from sunrise to sunset. 

If you live in the area and are interested, please go to www.gwinnettarchery.org to learn more. 

Look forward to meeting you out at the club.


----------



## Dacula Deer (Dec 19, 2009)

*Update...*

Membership application and waiver form are now uploaded to the website at www.gwinnettarchery.org.

Mike Williams


----------

